# Fernwartung



## kolbendosierer (18 Dezember 2005)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich möchte bei unserer Firma Fernwartung von zuhause aus machen.
Wir haben ein bestehenedes Programm, über das eine Firma schon via Fernwartung auf unser System zugreifen kann.
So ich möchte aber das wenn ich mich via ISDN einwähle, mein gegenüber erkennt wer anruft, auflegt und zurückruft.

Hatt jemand schon einmal mit der Software Net Support Manager (früher PC DUO) zu tun gehabt. 

Ich meine das muß ich in der Software von diesem Netsupport einstellen.
Ein Kollege von mir meint man müsse ein DFÜ-Netzwerk erstellen???


Naja vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von Euch weiterhelfen.

Besten Dank 

Robert


----------



## seeba (18 Dezember 2005)

kolbendosierer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> ich möchte bei unserer Firma Fernwartung von zuhause aus machen.
> Wir haben ein bestehenedes Programm, über das eine Firma schon via Fernwartung auf unser System zugreifen kann.
> ...



Wenn du nur einen Rechner kontrollieren willst, dann nehm pcAnywhere von Symantec. Unterstützt eigentlich alle ISDN Karten mit CAPI!

http://www.symantec.com/region/de/product/pca_index.html


----------



## kolbendosierer (18 Dezember 2005)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort.
So weit ich weis die von AVM schon, sind halt e bissl teuer aber gut.
Ob ich PC Anywhere einsetzten kann weiß ich nicht, da der PC ja von einer Firma gestellt wurde die bei uns Anlagen programmiert.


Gruß

Robert


----------

